# Solo Piano: Debussy or Chopin



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It really depends on my mood. Sometimes the airy spring colors of Debussy call to me, others the dark majesty of Chopin wants my ears.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's Chopin for me. Debussy requires a level of patience from me that I often don't possess.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Bulldog said:


> It's Chopin for me. Debussy requires a level of patience from me that I often don't possess.


It feels the other way around for me <twinkles>


----------



## GMB (10 mo ago)

Chopin had the advantage of coming first. Debussy loved his music but didn't want to be a second-rate Chopin, hence the difference with Debussy.
I love them both, but personally I prefer the transcendentalism of Franz Liszt!


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Debussy for me. I'm often surprised by how little enthusiasm I have for Chopin. I love keyboard music, I love some of his works (second sonata, first ballade), and I love the "idea" of Chopin's general aesthetic, but in reality I seldom ever listen to Chopin, and when I do I find myself enjoying it far less than I would have predicted.

I actually have similar feelings about Debussy, just to a lesser extent. I love French music, I count many of his works among my most favorite, and I love the "idea" of Debussy's general aesthetic, but in reality there's a lot of Debussy that leaves me pretty cold. But then I listen to the first book of the _Images_ and all is forgiven.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I guess it depends on the piece and the performer. 

Six months ago I would have said Debussy without question, but then I got hold of DG's Chopin Masters set, which has everybody who is anybody doing everything Chopin, and I'm rediscovering his music. If I don't like a Chopin piece, there's another artist next to it with a completely different take on it. 

As to Debussy, I'm still trying to get into the late piano pieces, but they haven't clicked yet.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Easily Chopin for me. I like Debussy's piano music a lot but I adore Chopin's.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

Both for me. They are so different from each other; how can they even be compared? _Vive la différence._


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Debussy for me all day long. My absolute favorite composer and one that continues to provide me with pleasure hours on end. Chopin wrote some great music, I especially like his _Nocturnes_, _Ballades_ and _Piano Sonatas_, but, honestly, little else he wrote appeals to me.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Tough question for me.

I like Chopin`s Mazurkas and Ballades very much and enjoy most of the rest. The only things I care little are his Etudes and Waltzes and some early works.

Other than _L'isle joyeuse_ I don`t care much for the individual pieces by Debussy but all the big sets (Preludes, Images, Etudes, Estampes etc.) are major hits for me.

So I don`t think I have a definitive answer for this one. But if this was a general "Debussy vs. Chopin" thread my answer would be undoubtedly Debussy.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Both, but at this stage of my life Debussy is more interesting.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Both are indispensable in my life.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Debussy by a fair margin: I prefer Schumann over Chopin.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

It used to be Debussy. But for a while now I have come back to an appreciation of Chopin's music and actually listen to it more than Debussy's.

Both.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

AaronSF said:


> Both for me. They are so different from each other; how can they even be compared? _Vive la différence._


While they are indeed different, we should think about our preferences, so this is why I chose Debussy.


----------



## gregorx (Jan 25, 2020)

RogerWaters said:


> Debussy by a fair margin: I prefer Schumann over Chopin.


Yeah, this isn't a close call for me either. There are several I would place between Debussy and Chopin.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Both are good not bit Chopin wins by a slight margin by listening.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Chopin for me. There are some nice pieces by Debussy, but a lot I do not particularly care for. Perhaps because my mother adored Chopin so I constantly heard it growing up, & I learned a lot of Chopin. I'm sure that has a great influence in my preference, but I often find a lack of focus in some of Debussy's music.

V


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

HMM, no Beethoven, nor Mozart, eh? OK, Ravel's piano music might be the EQUAL of Debussy's (a debatable point), but Mr. Chopin gets "the nod", I guess.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Chopin by a country mile for me. I vaguely enjoy some of Debussy's music but much of it sails straight past me, I'm afraid.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I like Debussy best when he is least "impressionist". This for me is mostly in the chamber music, the piano music is in the middle; I like some of it (Preludes, Images) quite a bit but I like Chopin more.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Kreisler jr said:


> I like Debussy best when he is least "impressionist". This for me is mostly in the chamber music, the piano music is in the middle; I like some of it (Preludes, Images) quite a bit but I like Chopin more.


A composer friend tells me that Preludes Book 2 is the high point, in terms of exciting new ideas - I think he mentioned rhythm. As a result I've probably given it more attention than Debussy's other music - Richter played it, and that helps.

Not sure what to make of his other piano music, the piano is obviously pertinent given the comparison with Chopin. The etudes seem to stand out for being different without seeming to be interesting in their own right really. I mean they're Ok. I think I remember that Arrau did some interesting things with Images.

Chopin's quite a good composer I think, I mean, there's a lot of quite nice music there. Just a bit old fashioned, but that's "classical music" for you.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Chopin's Nocturnes are what I love in solo piano music. So the choice is simple for me.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

John Zito said:


> Debussy for me. I'm often surprised by how little enthusiasm I have for Chopin. I love keyboard music, I love some of his works (second sonata, first ballade), and I love the "idea" of Chopin's general aesthetic, but in reality I seldom ever listen to Chopin, and when I do I find myself enjoying it far less than I would have predicted.
> 
> I actually have similar feelings about Debussy, just to a lesser extent. I love French music, I count many of his works among my most favorite, and I love the "idea" of Debussy's general aesthetic, but in reality there's a lot of Debussy that leaves me pretty cold. But then I listen to the first book of the _Images_ and all is forgiven.


I agree with you, but playing the music of these two is a very much magnified experience. Because you insert yourself right in the midst of all their intentional ambiguity and you express it at your own pace, your own projecting and machinations (fantasy). It was composed to be played by accomplished amateurs, the serious students.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Debussy, Ravel, and Beethoven are my tops for classical piano.


----------



## Bruckner Anton II (6 mo ago)

Both are great. But for me, the GOAT keyboard composers are Bach and Beethoven.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I don't understand. Why the "either...or"? Both composers wrote wonderfully for the piano. I love them both.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Debussy over Chopin. Chopin not in my top 10. Debussy is top 5. Schubert # 1


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Bruckner Anton II said:


> Both are great. But for me, the GOAT keyboard composers are Bach and Beethoven.


I disagree. There are many great composers who wrote incredibly well for the piano.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Neo Romanza said:


> I disagree. There are many great composers who wrote incredibly well for the piano.


And I agree with you, if one don't like..... lets say Debussy, just don't play it. Others will have other composer they never want to hear again.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Nope, can't choose between them. I could live without hearing Chopin's Waltzes and wouldn't greatly miss the Mazurkas (with one or two exceptions...), but the Ballades and Nocturnes are indispensable. Any Debussy that I would bin? Oddly enough, Clair de Lune, which is much the weakest passage in the otherwise excellent Suite Bergamasque. And L'Isle Joyeuse is simply magnificent.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Nope, can't choose between them. I could live without hearing Chopin's Waltzes and wouldn't greatly miss the Mazurkas (with one or two exceptions...), but the Ballades and Nocturnes are indispensable. Any Debussy that I would bin? Oddly enough, Clair de Lune, which is much the weakest passage in the otherwise excellent Suite Bergamasque. And L'Isle Joyeuse is simply magnificent.


When you say weakest, I agree. 

But are we asserting that Debussy, didn't know?, didn't agree with us?, took the easy way out?, didn't think it inappropriate for its inclusion in the Suite?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Chopin is great for the infantile mind. When it matures, it prefers Debussy.


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Chopin is great for the infantile mind. When it matures, it prefers Debussy.


Chopin was 42 years older than Debussy. Old enough to be his grandfather (in music).


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Both. Two incredible poets of the piano. Which reminds me, I have Paul Jacobs' recording of the Debussy Preludes arriving soon and I can imagine a listening party reacquainting myself with these and following them with the Chopin Preludes, probably a live Arrau version.


Couchie said:


> Chopin is great for the infantile mind. When it matures, it prefers Debussy.


So when do you think you'll start liking Debussy? 
I kid, I joke


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

I love both! The Debussy Preludes and Etudes find inspiration from Chopin's work. I have a recording of the Debussy Preludes performed by Paul Jacobs on the way. I imprinted on these as a kid and can't wait to hear them again. I think I'll follow up with the Chopin Preludes. Great to find ideas for listening to music in these discussions.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Luchesi said:


> When you say weakest, I agree.
> 
> But are we asserting that Debussy, didn't know?, didn't agree with us?, took the easy way out?, didn't think it inappropriate for its inclusion in the Suite?


Fair question. I assume Debussy thought it a better piece than we do, though he was such a cantankerous character that other explanations are always possible!


----------

